# GTA 5 aus England billiger bestellen? Funzt das?



## Gumesindus (31. August 2013)

Moinsen zusammen,

ich wollt mir gerade GTA V vorbestellen, da bin ich über die Seite www.gta5kaufen.com gestoßen. Die schreiben auf ihrem blog dass man gta für umgerechnet nur 46 euro aus england bestellen kann. Das hört sich verdammt verlockend an, in .de hab ich es bisher nur für 69 euro gefunden. Der shop die empfehlen liefert sogar versandkostenfrei nach deutschland. Aber für mich hört sich das schon fast zu gut an um war zu sein. 

Deshalb meine frage - hat da einer von euch schon bestellt und gute erfahrungen gemacht? Wenn man mit paypal zahlt, müsste man sich das geld ja jederzeit zurückbuchen können, falls das spiel nicht rechtzeitig ankommt, oder?

Grüße

Gumes


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2013)

Es ist nix neues, dass Spiele in England günstiger sind, und das gilt dann auch beim Import. Da das ganze ja als simpler Brief verschickt werden kann, sind auch die Versandkosten kaum ein Thema. Das liegt einerseits am starken Euro im Vergleich zum britischen Pfund, andererseits auch an der durchschnittlich (schlechteren) Kaufkraft in England. Aber selbst per Amazon kannst Du "PEGI"-Versionen oft billiger als die offizielle Deutsche Version bekommen. Du solltest dann aber darauf achten, einen bekannteren, seriösen Shop zu wählen. Ich selber kenne mich da nicht so aus, ich kaufe lieber in D, da ich nicht einsehe, dass meine Steuern und der Gewinn des Händlers ins Ausland wandern sollen  und auch weil man manchmal Probleme mit der Sprachversion bekommt.


----------



## Enisra (31. August 2013)

also auf Amazon kostet das 35Pfund, was auch noch billiger ist


----------



## Lightbringer667 (1. September 2013)

Also ich kaufe viele Spiele in England weil ich großen Wert auf die englische Sprachfassung lege. Nebenbei erscheinen die Games in UK auch i.d.R. ungeschnitten und sind auch deutlich günstiger. Über amazon.co.uk funktioniert das sehr gut. Wenn es von amazon direkt gekauft wird, ist es auch innerhalb von 3 Tagen da. Andere Händler verschicken normalerweise mit Royal Mail und die braucht so 2-3 Wochen. Auf den gelisteten Preis musst allerdings immer noch mal 3 Pfund Versand draufrechnen. 
Bei Amazon musst noch drauf achten, dass du nicht per Rechnung oder Bankeinzug im Ausland bestellen kannst. Du wirst dafür eine Kreditkarte brauchen. Wie amazon payments integriert ist, weiss ich grad nicht auswendig. 

Wenn du auf anderen Seiten kaufst (z.B. play.com) gilt das gleiche, nur dass du hier eigentlich immer Versandzeiten von 3-4 Wochen hast. 

Ich hab schon wirklich viel in England bestellt und bisher nur 1x Probleme mit einem Händler gehabt. Aber der hat sehr schnell eingelenkt, als ich ihm in amazon eine schlechte Bewertung reingeschrieben habe ^^
Aber generell: So eine Seite wie die von dir verlinkte erscheint mir suspekt, auch wenn der Preis an sich ok erscheint. Greif lieber auf einen etablierten Händler zurück, bzw. einen der wenigstens bei amazon gelistet ist. Das funktioniert normalerweise Reibungslos.


----------



## Enisra (1. September 2013)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon wirklich viel in England bestellt und bisher nur 1x Probleme mit einem Händler gehabt. Aber der hat sehr schnell eingelenkt, als ich ihm in amazon eine schlechte Bewertung reingeschrieben habe ^^
> Aber generell: So eine Seite wie die von dir verlinkte erscheint mir suspekt, auch wenn der Preis an sich ok erscheint. Greif lieber auf einen etablierten Händler zurück, bzw. einen der wenigstens bei amazon gelistet ist. Das funktioniert normalerweise Reibungslos.


 
nja, ich würde ja noch Tipps dazu nehmen die man bekommen hat
Aber auf jedenfall würde ich keinesfalls bei einer Website bestellen die SO heißt


----------



## Kaylee (1. September 2013)

Wenn du über Amazon UK bestellst wird es häufig sogar aus einem deutschen Lager verschickt, hatte ich jetzt schon ein paar Mal. Das heißt es ist innerhalb weniger Tage da. 

Auf jeden Fall würde ich einen seriösen und größeren Händler nehmen. Lieber ein paar Euro mehr bezahlen und dann auch sicher sein, dass mit meinen Daten nicht sonstwas angestellt wird.


----------

